
Ask HN: how do you keep track of interesting stuff online? - mpcadosch
Pocket? Evernote chrome add on, bookmark ?<p>Is there a way to highlight stuff like we did with real papers&#x2F; magazines in the old day?
======
cshimmin
For stuff I need all the time (wiki's, forms for work, code repositories), I
simply use bookmarks. For ideas / notes, I email myself with "idea: <...>" or
"note: <...>" in the subject and have gmail stash them under labels for this
purpose. So for example, if I came across an interesting article that raised
some questions or that I might want to discuss with someone later, I'll put
the link in a note to myself.

I admit it sounds a bit crude but gmail search is really powerful; I can
usually find things from years ago with only a vague query. I can come back to
the note later and amend it by just replying in the thread. Moreover,
"collaboration" is already built-in: just cc a friend. Finally, the medium is
not limited to stuff I found online; I can snap a picture w/ my
cameraphone/screenshot, or write up some LaTeX equations to scratch down a
back-of-the-envelope calculation.

I've tried Evernote, but I just couldn't get into it. It's a whole additional
app/browser extension that I have to worry about, and requires a context
switch. I'm already in my inbox all the time throughout the day, so it's a no-
brainer to use it.

------
bhansen
After using evernote for a while, I recently decided to switch to Zimilate
(www.zimilate.com). Evernote was frustrating because I read a lot on my phone
and iPad, and evernote only saved the link. That means there’s no full text
search, and if the page disappears or changes you’re out of luck. When you
email a link to Zimilate from your browser or an app, it actually saves the
entire webpage, including all the assets. You can save web pages, images,
files, and create notes, which is pretty standard, and their desktop web
clipper is great. I’ve found the interface to be cleaner and easier to use
across all my devices, especially since Zimilate creates thumbnails of
everything you save - really nice for web pages. You can also organize
collections hierarchically and with tags, which is a big plus for me.

------
creature
It depends.

If I want to read/watch something later, then it gets sent to Instapaper. If
it's an article/site that I think I _might_ want later, then it gets sent to
Pinboard. If I want to quote something, then I post it to Tumblr. I've also
got some IFTTT rules set up to save links to pinboard if I favourite on
Twitter, post to Tumblr, like on Instapaper, etc. The goal for me is to make
Pinboard the central repository of everything I want to remember; other
services end up there if it's worth remembering.

------
ZenPro
I use Evernote Web Clipper which strips out clutter and just posts the
simplified article to my Evernote.

For e-books I tend to use the highlight service on the Kindle/Kindle App (Just
recently seen you can follow other peoples highlights which is interesting).

~~~
mpcadosch
Oh really? Do you use the follow functionality?

I was thinking of getting a Kindle, and this may tip the balance :)

~~~
ZenPro
I don't really follow other people but it does allow open aggregation of
highlighted text.

So you can compare and contrast your highlights versus the masses. It is
interesting to see how common certain passages actually are.

However, I used the Kindle App on iPad, not a Kindle ;-) I have a nook glow I
picked up for $40 a while ago.

~~~
mpcadosch
Oh, really? Open aggregation of highlighted text? On the one hand it could be
cool to compare what I find relevant to what others find find relevant. But on
the other hand, can't it get too cluttered and distracting?

~~~
replax
I believe you can disable the highlights in the settings; maybe even
temporarily.

------
ihatehandles
Kippt. I really recommend Kippt. You can also create public collections and
have other people contribute to them.

I also apply some FollowUpThen if I need to come back to it soon

------
jmerton
I commit spreadsheet abuse,

I have excel files with tons of links

------
sarthakk
I use toread.cc. It's basically a js script that mails you the contents of the
page you are currently at. Quite nifty.

------
lettergram
Feedly, I can then save/bookmark it to view through feedly and/or Evernote it

------
stadeschuldt
Interesting links -> Pinboard

Interesting articles, blog posts -> Pocket

------
mpcadosch
Thanks guys! This is incredibly helpful!

------
JetFire
Bookmark, USB Flash drive, save interesting sections to a text document with
notation to the related source.

